
Johnny.Decimal – A system to organise projects - richardboegli
http://johnnydecimal.com/
======
threepipeproblm
I see a few potential problems with this.

First, people in practice use folders for a few different things and it causes
workflow problems when they can't use folders in flexible ways. (citation:
"Don’t Take My Folders Away! Organizing Personal Information to Get Things
Done", William Jones et al)

Second, despite the claim that "There's only one place anything can ever be,"
a hierarchical system allows only one of many possible (and conflicting) ways
of organizing things. It's commonplace in just about any taxonomy to encounter
items about which users have conflicting opinions about where to file, and
items that could legitimately belong to multiple categories.

Third, to the extent that it accomplishes any of the stated goals, it does so
to no greater extent than a standard, name-based folder hierarchy. The point
here seems to be that by using numbers, companies can be freed from even the
burden of having sensible and consistent naming... or that for example people
can be made to say "12.04" instead of "the Payroll project for onboarding or
something. I see this as unrealistic. Should manager correct those who use
English, and instead have them use the inherently meaningless numbers?

Fourth, no one in practice will want to use a system called "Johnny.Decimal"
Regular people have to be able to say something with a straight face, and not
feel a little bit silly.

------
richardboegli
Most companies I've worked at who still used a share drive had a system like
this.

Very simple and effective.

